# Rear Slide Out Awnings??



## Dryfly (Sep 30, 2012)

Just bought a 230RS that has a rear slide out king. We were told by the dealer that an awning would be a great idea to help keep debris out of the slide when retracting, but the parts guy told us that since the slide is so long, no one makes an awning to fit. Just asking if anyone has installed a aftermarket awning or are we destined to carry a ladder and push broom? Thanks for your help.

Dryfly


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a good mod done recently.  link

Right now I just place a small silver tarp on top the slideout. Weighted down with socks filled with sand.

I only cover when in a place it's raining caterpillar guano. Hard to brush of after a morning dew.









I don't bring a ladder. Just climb on rear bumper to attach.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Back in the days of manual rear slides, nobody made a rear slide awning because the awning could be damaged if the slide wasn't pulled out evenly. With the rear power slides I'm surprised that there hasn't been awnings developed for them yet.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm thinking on getting something made by a highschool friend who is now in the upholstery business.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

cdawrld said:


> There is a good mod done recently.  link
> 
> Right now I just place a small silver tarp on top the slideout. Weighted down with socks filled with sand.
> 
> ...


I do something similar. I have a silver tarp like cover that was originally a custom cover for the large fold-out bed on my old hybrid Jayco Kiwi trailer. It came with clips and elastic cords to attach it to the fold-out, they work pretty well for the same purpose on the Outback rear slide-out. I do use a small fold up ladder to attach the clips.

I don't use the cover all the time. Mainly it's used when I'm parked on a site where I anticipate leaves/branches may fall on it. I will also use it if the outside temps are high (silver side up to reflect sunlight/heat away) or low (red side up to absorb sunlight/heat).


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Camping Fan: do you have any pictures of that set up?? and parts ... Thanks


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Snow said:


> Camping Fan: do you have any pictures of that set up?? and parts ... Thanks


Don't think I have pics of the cover, will check. If not, I can try to remember to take pics in a couple weeks on the last trip for the year. Will see if I have the info for the website I got it from too.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Camping Fan said:


> Camping Fan: do you have any pictures of that set up?? and parts ... Thanks


Don't think I have pics of the cover, will check. If not, I can try to remember to take pics in a couple weeks on the last trip for the year. Will see if I have the info for the website I got it from too.
[/quote]

We have something similar. Here is the link
http://www.popupgizmos.com/bunkcoverpage.htm

I have the high wind version which we originally purchased for our popup. I just use it when we have no shade or are going to be bombarded by twigs, leaves etc. I also have a collapsible ladder which I use to get the cover up and over the slideout. I am also keeping an eye out for anybody who does start manufacturing power awnings for the rear slideout.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Back in the days of manual rear slides, nobody made a rear slide awning because the awning could be damaged if the slide wasn't pulled out evenly. With the rear power slides I'm surprised that there hasn't been awnings developed for them yet.


I think the position of the rear running lights represents a challenge. Also, there may not be enough models that offer rear slides in a standard size to justify the manufacture of such awnings.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

We just had a dinette slide awning installed.Also wanted the rear king bed slide done also.The fella at the dealership said it can be done but the awning would be too long and would be very saggy and we wouldn't be happy, And a cost of near $700 we decided not to take the chance.I allready miss not having a roof ladder.


----------

